# Teddy's Brag Video



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

He's so cute! What good work. I love how next to his obedience tricks is evidence of his other "handiwork". Haha, dogs, gotta love em!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, he's been working very hard and I'm so proud of him.

But I have to say, I've never seen a small dog make such a huge mess! lol


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

He is so sweet, and did great!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh wow he's doing great! It looks like a mess my kids would make and I would make them clean it all up themselves. Too bad you can't make Teddy clean up his own mess.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm trying to teach him to pick up his toys, but it's not going well. I put them in the basket and he takes them out again. What we've got here is a failure to communicate... LOL


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Very impressive Good Job !


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

What a smartypants!!!  Good job, Teddy!!!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

He's half smarty pants, half smart alec. LOL


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

What a smart and adorable little boy he is! 

Harley used to pick up his toys and put them back in the toy bin. Now he won't do it, I think Bailey told him to make "mom" do it.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Marian said:


> Thanks!


You are very welcome I am seriously impressed he listened to everything that you said No hesitation Wow can I send you a couple of spoos HA HA ....


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

You made me realize I gotta get busy with my little toy boy. He just needs a little extra time and liver treats and I'll have him doing that adorable stuff too. Yours is so quick to respond...that's great!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

_All we need is just a little patience._ Sorry, I get that GNR song stuck in my head anytime I think about training my dog. LOL

But it's so true!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Such a clever little boy! Looks AND brains--what a combo!! Isn't there a wonderful payoff for spending the time to reach our furbabies??


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, and yes! Today we went out for a walk (since it's not snowing and not too cold) and he was so good, walking right next to me. I even got him into a sit/stay for almost 30 seconds and was able to take one step back without him moving--and that was with kids playing down the street and a barking dog across the street. He would look around, but he didn't move. 

I think my baby is growing up.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow! He's growing up well educated. Fantastic for spending the time with him to get that communication between you.

Teddy is doing great!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a cute and smart little boy Teddy is. Not only is he going to be a surgeon, he is going to be a very smart one!! LOL. Ummmm, the only thing is, he needs to learn that when he does his surgery, he really mustn't leave the entrails left all over the floor. ound:


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Seriously!!

LOL

Thanks for all kind comments.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Teddy is smart and adorable. How old is he?


----------

